# Pics of indoor 3D course



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Where are you located?

Sorry I dont have any pics but starting this weekend here in Wisconsin we will be shooting indoor every weekend from here on out and will get some pics for ya.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Sorry I dont have any pics but starting this weekend here in Wisconsin we will be shooting indoor every weekend from here on out and will get some pics for ya.



You going to be shooting Golden Arrow 3d championships?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Couple pics i took at Golden Arrow bowhunter in Waterford Wi, probably one of if not the nicest indoor 3d clubs in the state, pics were from there 3d championships last winter.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I think we have a couple of those on the schedule - but I have a cruise in January, and then ASA national events start so def going to try and squeeze some in one way or another.

I can go donate to the winners


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

just do feb and march qaulifiers and shoot the championships and your set! its the perfect setup tournament, think my kid was one win out of money last year. championship doesnt land on a ASA event as far as i know.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Thats your boy with the white Elite correct? You guys were behind us at the R100?

He can shoot for sure -


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Thats your boy with the white Elite correct? You guys were behind us at the R100?
> 
> He can shoot for sure -


yep. I remember when i could beat him..doesnt happen often anymore.


----------



## GoProarchery51 (Sep 22, 2011)

*North Carolina Indoor 3D Archery Range*

Here is our Indoor 3D Archery Range in North Carolina...

www.BloodTrackersArchery.com


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

SET THE HOOK said:


> yep. I remember when i could beat him..doesnt happen often anymore.


Yeah but remember the days where you only had to worry about which girl you were going to ask out, getting your homework done and had plenty of time for "hobbies"

I do.....those were the days.


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

*indoor 3D course*

Here are some pics of my indoor 3D course when My shop was open. Good luck on your range.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

Those look pretty nice.

I'm in Southern Saskatchewan and there are a few shoots in the winter but just weekend shoots that they set up and then tear down.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are a couple of a range my friends opened this weekend in NorthEast TN. . This is while we were still doin' construction, i just forgot my camera the last two nights. We have shoots on Tues. and Fri. nights so i'll take some Tuesday. Got to shoot outdoor yesterday morning and indoor that night,then outdoor again this morning! We are blessed with alot of outdoor clubs and a couple of indoor ranges right here localy where i live.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

I've shot BloodTrackers down in Statesville,N.C. too, real nice range but almost 3 hours from my house.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

i dont have any pic but look up full quiver archey in goodells mich. from the line is 54 yds to back wall and it has to be 35-40yds wide. it is an awesome facility. i think they have better pics on thier facebook page.


----------



## skerb55 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nicest indoor 3D course I ever shot..


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

That looks great. Jealous :tongue:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here where I live all the 3-D shoots are outside. How do you do the targets for indoor 3-D? Do you just put some tape on the floor and number them 1-30 or what ever and each shooting postion you shoot a different target?
What kind of yardages do you all shoot?
Thanks for any info.
Don.


----------



## GoProarchery51 (Sep 22, 2011)

We have a shooting line number 1-25 and what ever number you're on you find that target and guess the yardage and make the best shot possible. @ Blood Trackers we are set up to make shots anywhere from 5 to 50 yards. www.BloodTrackersArchery.com


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Couple pics i took at Golden Arrow bowhunter in Waterford Wi, probably one of if not the nicest indoor 3d clubs in the state, pics were from there 3d championships last winter.


Fun time rob! Are you and dylan shooting that again this year?


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Couple pics i took at Golden Arrow bowhunter in Waterford Wi, probably one of if not the nicest indoor 3d clubs in the state, pics were from there 3d championships last winter.


now this is the way a indoor 3d shoot sould look like. very nice


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

that looks strait up awsome wish there was a place ot two around here like that


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

deer down said:


> i dont have any pic but look up full quiver archey in goodells mich. from the line is 54 yds to back wall and it has to be 35-40yds wide. it is an awesome facility. i think they have better pics on thier facebook page.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

That place looks awesome.I am jealous.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow great pics guys, I need an indoor 3d course closer to home, I have to go to PA about 1 1/2 hr away.


----------



## jaygoossen (Mar 20, 2009)

ASA Qualifier at Full Quiver (pics above) Feb.4


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

One in Pa.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Here's a link to one in Long Island NY

http://www.indoor3d.com/index.php


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

we shoot Indoors here in n.w. pa. and s.w n.y. at our chapter of Christian bowhuntershttp://www.hiswayarchers.com/images.html check it out. there are some pics at link. Open to public for either day long or membership open 6 days a week targets out to 50 yrds. hope to see you there.


----------

